# Women to play golf



## Julieflowers (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I live in Pattaya and have been having golf lessons. I need to find women that are willing to have a game of golf with me. 
Any women out there in the Pattaya area or any of you guys know any ladies that would meet up to play golf.

Thanks

Julieflowers


----------

